# 'Possum and 'Taters



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

'Possum and 'Taters

1 opossum, cut into serving pieces
Water to cover
2 teaspoons salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
4 baking size sweet potatoes, pared and quartered
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) margarine, chopped

Skin and dress opossum. Put in Dutch oven and cover with water. Add salt and pepper. Cover and cook over medium heat until very tender. Place opossum pieces in center of large baking pan and arrange sweet potatoes around them. Sprinkle sugar and margarine over potatoes. Pour 2 cups of broth from cooked opossum over all. Place in preheated 375 degrees F oven and bake until potatoes are fork tender, slightly browned, and broth has evaporated


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 13, 2005)

Let it never be said that Discuss Cooking doesn't have recipes for everything!


----------

